# Micarta Help



## bigthin13 (Jul 14, 2019)

Hi everybody!

I've been experimenting with micarta lately and I've gotten a few denim blanks to come out quite nicely but since then I've moved on to trying card stock. I've been using Bondo Fiberglass Resin which is a polyester resin to make these blanks but I've had some struggles along the way. The blanks have blown apart  at various points throughout the turning process and the only thing that I can think of is that the cardstock isn't fully absorbing the resin. I start by cutting 3/4 x 5 3/4 strips and dipping each strip in the resin and then running my fingers down the strip from top to bottom and then bottom to top and then laying it in my mold. I have to work fairly fast as the resin sets up pretty quick and each blank takes about 70 strips or so. Has anybody else had any success making blanks this way? If anybody could offer any tips/tricks/suggestions, I would be very appreciative. Thanks so much! You guys are great!


----------



## George883 (Jul 14, 2019)

I saw YouTube video yesterday on making a micarta pen blank.  You might try looking there.


----------



## John Eldeen (Jul 14, 2019)

I don't have experience trying to do the micarta with card stock but I do use cardstock for my inlays. When I first started using cardstock the banks would blow up as well. What I found that has been working for me is after drilling the blank I tape end off with masking tape fill the blank about 1/4 to 1/3 with thin ca tape the other end closed then shake and roll around on your bench for about 5 min. By then the ca has soaked in open the ends pour out the excess and let dry over night. So far this has been working for me. Best of luck!


----------



## dogcatcher (Jul 14, 2019)

First make your blanks bigger.  It takes just about the same time to make a blank that is 6x6x3/4 as a blank that is 3/4x5.  

I have a flat L shape that is about 8x8 with a 2x8 piece at my "form".  I cover this with plastic wrap.  then for the plate to press it flat I have another 8x8 piece also wrapped in plastic wrap.  I also have the help of my wife when I get read to start.  

Same for both denim and construction paper all the pieces cut to size.  Mix tha batch of resin, then with both of us dunking into the resin and stacking as fast a s we can we stack it on the L form   When we finish I clamp the 8x8 top on the stack and add claps all around.  

This is done outside, wearing gloves and old clothes, it fast and furious and MESSY.  I mix extra resin, I do not care that I waste it.  Cardstock tends to not soak up the resin as good as cheap construction paper, so I used it.  When we are stacking, it is close to straight piles, but in a hurry so some of edge material is lost to scrap.


----------



## bigthin13 (Jul 15, 2019)

George883 said:


> I saw YouTube video yesterday on making a micarta pen blank.  You might try looking there.


Do you have the link for it by chance?


----------



## bigthin13 (Jul 15, 2019)

What a GREAT idea! I'm definitely going to try that! I would also love to see some more of your work. The pen in your avatar is PHENOMENAL! Thanks for the tip!


John Eldeen said:


> I don't have experience trying to do the micarta with card stock but I do use cardstock for my inlays. When I first started using cardstock the banks would blow up as well. What I found that has been working for me is after drilling the blank I tape end off with masking tape fill the blank about 1/4 to 1/3 with thin ca tape the other end closed then shake and roll around on your bench for about 5 min. By then the ca has soaked in open the ends pour out the excess and let dry over night. So far this has been working for me. Best of luck!


----------



## John Eldeen (Jul 15, 2019)

bigthin13 said:


> What a GREAT idea! I'm definitely going to try that! I would also love to see some more of your work. The pen in your avatar is PHENOMENAL! Thanks for the tip!


Thank you for the kind words I do need to get some more posting of my work rather then just trolling everybody else's


----------



## George883 (Jul 16, 2019)

I don't remember the exact link but if you go to Youtube and search for "making a micarta pen blank" you'll find several videos that could help you.


bigthin13 said:


> Do you have the link for it by chance?


----------

